
The missing piece in your Agile process: Start growing your dev team - hagail
https://medium.com/@hagailevin/the-missing-piece-in-your-agile-process-start-growing-your-dev-team-today-e7b46b23c7e4
======
wolco
Agile can be a good process but with scrum and the daily standups things
become horrible for a variety of reasons. It changes how you think about work
and you start doing work that can be easily explained and chucked and finished
before the next meeting. It encourages not communicating outside of that
morning meeting window. I don't really care either what everyone did each day
I care when they are excited with a breakthrough or stuck on an issue.

